# breeding mice and rat THE LAW



## byron1987

Is ther a law on you not being able to breed your own reptile food ie rats mice and gerbiles ?????? Cheers


----------



## bbav

Not that i've ever heard of no.As long as all feeders are humanly dispatched.


----------



## freekygeeky

*Aq34*



byron1987 said:


> Is ther a law on you not being able to breed your own reptile food ie rats mice and gerbiles ?????? Cheers


no lots of people do it aslong as you dont live feed.. i breed mice for snakes.


----------



## cordylidae

freekygeeky said:


> no lots of people do it aslong as you dont live feed.. i breed mice for snakes.


you CAN livefeed if you choose its not nice if its unnecessary but its completely down to you only way you can get in trouble is if they were cruelly treated


----------



## GeneticMorphs

I breed my own Rats, mice and Gerbils for snake food. But they all get humanely sorted then frozen. Sometime i feed fresh kill, but always dead first. never feed live if you can help it. You never know if you will have to rehome that snake in the future and some poor sod is stuck with a live feeding snake.

Up to you really.


I breed the rats and gerbils for pet shops mostly. Thats why i breed the fancy rats. I then take that money and buy in extra large frozen. works out much cheaper and i dont have to grow them on.

here is my rat setup.









Much easier to clean and less hastle for feeding and stuff.

hope this helps.


----------



## byron1987

hi how do u "sort yours out " lol whats the best way to do it cheers 4 every 1s comments 
:no1::no1::no1:


----------

